

Fast Facts on jQuery 1.5 - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/09/fast-facts-on-jquery-1-5/

======
kmccarth
my favorite stat:

"most versions of Chrome have gone from performing a little over a thousand
children() operations per second in jQuery 1.4 to around 20,000 in jQuery
1.5″.

